
SU researchers discover an ugly truth about attractiveness - FuturisticLover
http://news.fsu.edu/news/2017/07/13/fsu-researchers-discover-ugly-truth-attractiveness/
======
Boothroid
'New research from Florida State University finds another factor —
attractiveness of a romantic partner — can be a driving force behind the
desire to diet and seek a slim body'

Wow, pretty strong assertion there, how did they establish causation?

'“The results reveal that having a physically attractive husband may have
negative consequences for wives, especially if those wives are not
particularly attractive”'

Oh wait a minute, 'may'? Weren't you just saying 'can'?

'“The research suggests there might be social factors playing a role in
women’s disordered eating,”'

Hmm, and so now it's 'might'?!

'“One way to help these women is for partners to be very reaffirming,
reminding them, ‘You’re beautiful. I love you at any weight or body type,’”
Reynolds said.'

What world is she living in? A certain amount of attraction is physical. If
someone values the physical aspect of their relationship, they will invest the
time and effort required to remain physically attractive for their partner.

'“Or perhaps focusing on the ways they are a good romantic partner outside of
attractiveness and emphasizing those strengths: ‘I really value you because
you’re a kind, smart and supportive partner.’”'

That sounds more like a description of a friend than a lover.

